# Amazing "Fakie" Double Duty fork not Schwinn made but a close contender



## bobcycles (Oct 23, 2022)

Not a Schwinn product but with some massaging and bondo or brazing 
this could maybe even pass?  the steer tube is a little bit taller than the
standard Schwinn prewar and postwar so maybe a 1/4" to 1/2" trim to
fit a Schwinn ballooner.    Cool fork...maybe predating the Schwinn DD
and who knows?  maybe the fork Schwinn snaked the idea from ?  A little
talent could make this in to a fake DD in no time!













bobcycles@aol.com
or PM here


----------



## Drosentreter (Oct 23, 2022)

Do you have a pic of the real thing for comparison? Thanks.


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 24, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> Do you have a pic of the real thing for comparison? Thanks.



check Catahula Petes Road trip chronicles just posted...my old Apple green 38' Cantilever is pictured there..


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 24, 2022)

Likely a TOC fork, there were a number of companies that _did_ this prior to Schwinn in the ballooner days.
I'll start you at $100


----------



## PlasticNerd (Oct 24, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> Do you have a pic of the real thing for comparison? Thanks.



Here’s an original mens for comparison


----------



## PlasticNerd (Oct 24, 2022)

$120


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 24, 2022)

Deal!


----------

